# What do you hate about your MBTI personality type?



## jetta (Jul 28, 2016)

What Myers Briggs type are you and what do you hate about that type? Specifically in respect to the clinical descriptions of your type and aspects about yourself or struggles you experience that you associate with your type.


----------



## Siriusly McGonagall (Jan 3, 2018)

I am ESTJ and I think I dislike most the fact that we're known as the jerks or bully. I will tell you I don't try to be a jerk? I may be blunt and to the point and tell it as it is. I also try to advise people or give them solutions. I also tell them when they're wrong to either help them or keep the order. I am not trying to be a jerk. I don't think I really pride myself for being a jerk.


----------

